# ¡No me toques que me desarreglas!



## Carloo17

Ciao a tutti!
Qualcuno saprebbe come si dice in italiano "desarreglar" con questo senso?

Fornisco un po' di contesto:
¡No me toques el pelo que me desarreglas! oppure se mi vestissi elegante per un'occasione speciale ad esempio...

Tentativo:
Non ne ho idea vi devo dire la verità... ¿Forse "guastare" o "imbruttire"?

¡Grazie mille in anticipo!


----------



## TheCrociato91

Hola.

Con referencia al pelo, yo espontáneamente usaría el verbo "spettinare": _Non toccarmi i capelli che me li spettini / che mi spettini_. 

Seguramente haya otras opciones.


----------



## Saoul

Otra opción podría ser "rovinare" y en este caso valdría tanto con referencia al pelo como a la ropa.

Non mi rovinare l'acconciatura. 
Non mi rovinare il vestito.

"Rovinare" lleva un sentido más general y puede significar "desarreglar", "estropear".

Pero, como ya comentó TheCrociato91, sería mejor usar "spettinare" con referencia al pelo y "sgualcire" con referencia a la ropa. 

Non mi spettinare che devo andare a un festa.
Non mi sgualcire la camicia che è l'unica stirata che ho.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Otra opción que empleo muy a menudo_: non mi toccare che mi scompigli (i capelli_)._ Scompigliare _quiere decir desarreglar, desordenar y también puede referirse al pelo.

scompigliare in Vocabolario - Treccani


----------



## Gianfry

Non toccarmi i capelli che me li guasti!
(in questo caso "guastare" mi suona più naturale di "scompigliare")


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Gianfry said:


> Non toccarmi i capelli che me li guasti!* rovini/scompigli*


Giusto per una questione statistica, dalle mie parti i capelli non si "guastano"


----------



## Gianfry

Paulfromitaly said:


> Giusto per una questione statistica, dalle mie parti i capelli non si "guastano"


Può darsi che dalle tue parti non si usi, ma non è scorretto. Tra l'altro si parla normalmente di "guastare/guastarsi l'acconciatura".


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Gianfry said:


> Può darsi che dalle tue parti non si usi, ma non è scorretto. Tra l'altro si parla normalmente di "guastare/guastarsi l'acconciatura".


Non ho detto che è scorretto, infatti, ho solo detto che qui sono gli elettrodomestici a guastarsi e non certo i capelli 
Credo anche che "scompigliare" sia il termine più adatto, e usato in tutta italia.


----------



## Gianfry

Paulfromitaly said:


> Non ho detto che è scorretto, infatti, ho solo detto che qui sono gli elettrodomestici a guastarsi e non certo i capelli
> Credo anche che "scompigliare" sia il termine più adatto, e usato in tutta italia.


Visto che me l'hai barrato, ho preferito chiarire. Certo, "scompigliare" va benissimo, dico solo che non ho mai sentito nessuno usarlo in una conversazione, ma ovviamente può essere una questione geografica.


----------



## Saoul

guastare in Vocabolario - Treccani

Sono d'accordo con Paul, il Treccani ad esempio non prevede l'uso di guastare in questa accezione. Credo che sia un regionalismo. Io personalmente non l'ho mai sentito usare in questo modo. Rovinare sì, ma guastare mai.


----------



## Gianfry

Saoul said:


> guastare in Vocabolario - Treccani
> 
> Sono d'accordo con Paul, il Treccani ad esempio non prevede l'uso di guastare in questa accezione. Credo che sia un regionalismo. Io personalmente non l'ho mai sentito usare in questo modo. Rovinare sì, ma guastare mai.



Giusto per la precisione, proprio il Treccani dice, a proposito del verbo "guastare": " *2.* *a.* Rovinare, ridurre in cattivo stato: _Vostre voglie divise Guastan del mondo la più bella parte_ (Petrarca); _la piena ha guastato il ponte_.

Poi, per carità, può essere benissimo che si usi solo dalle mie parti con riferimento ai capelli.


----------



## lorenzos

@Gianfry ma davvero tu diresti: "_Non toccarmi i capelli che me li guasti_"? 
Forse: "mi guasti l'acconciatura, la permanente", non i capelli.


----------



## Saoul

Io ho sempre sentito guastare con questi usi:

guastare/guastarsi l'appetito
guastarsi il tempo
Guastare la giornata 
Guastare il motore (o altro oggetto)

Non mangiare un cioccolatino prima di pranzo, ché ti guasti l'appetito.
Che peccato, prima c'era il sole, ma adesso si è guastato il tempo.
Quella brutta notizia mi ha guastato la giornata. 
L'usura ha guastato il motore.

Quello di Petrarca però non possiamo considerarlo uso comune della lingua moderna. 

Per l'esempio del ponte, per quanto riportato da Treccani, io credo che sarebbe più comune dire "La piena ha danneggiato il ponte". Se invece si parla di un ponte con parti meccaniche "La piena ha creato un guasto al ponte". L'uso di "guastare" in questo caso a me suona poco comune.


----------



## Gianfry

@lorenzos e @Saoul: liberi di non usare "guastare" in questa accezione. Evidentemente è un regionalismo, come io stesso ho ipotizzato, e il riferimento al Treccani era per dare conto della possibile origine di tale regionalismo. Poi l'uso è sovrano, ci mancherebbe. Peace&love


----------



## Saoul

@Gianfry Sì, assolutamente, ma infatti io riportavo quello che è l'uso a cui sono abituato io, non in assoluto. Peace&love.


----------

